# Attention Command line USers!!!



## BeigeG3Master (Sep 13, 2000)

Check this bitchin article out. i need my command line power!!


----------



## BeigeG3Master (Sep 13, 2000)

http://www.macaddict.com/content//news//2000/09/13/18709

command line power


----------



## BenBen (Sep 25, 2000)

Tried the article from MacAddict, got the image, but when I try to login using Terminal ("Run Command", type "su", enter my password) it says "Process Exited - code 1" (yes, I triple checked my password). Is there a special root/super user password I need (I've only created one password since installation.)

TIA,
  Ben


----------



## BlueFlameOut (Sep 25, 2000)

The SU password should be the same as the admin password you created when you first installed MacOS X. If not, this may be a bug....


----------



## BenBen (Sep 25, 2000)

Hmm...I re-entered it several times, no luck. I never *explicitly* created an Admin account, just my user account...shoudl I create an Administrator? (If so, how?)


Danke,
   Ben


----------



## BlueFlameOut (Sep 25, 2000)

The admin account is the account you created the first time MacOS X came up after the install. That account should have full admin privileges and supposedly is the same password for root.

At least, that is how it works for me.


----------



## emck (Sep 26, 2000)

when I try to get SU preiveledges fom the commend line it asked me for a password and I entered all of the one that I created and it never worked...

also when I telenet in, to start apache. it tell me that the user (admin) dos not belong to the wright group to perfor that function.


----------



## BlueFlameOut (Sep 27, 2000)

You might not actually be getting to be root. Does you prompt change in terminal so that it says you are root? If not, try this example:

[localhost:~] malloroy% su - root
Password:
[localhost:~] root#

Notice how the prompt changed. You can also use this example:

[localhost:~] malloroy% su -l root
Password:
[localhost:~] root#

-l on the su command tells su to discard the shell environment except a few key environment variables.


----------



## emck (Sep 28, 2000)

I tried what you segested and it still didn't work for me.

is there a bug in my system?

should I reinstall?

is there a place in the system were I can look up all of the  passwords so I could change the root one.


----------



## BlueFlameOut (Sep 28, 2000)

Yup, I think so. Go to http://www.macfixit.com. They have an article there on doing a clean install. It appears the password for root is changed from what you originally set it to....


----------



## eisnel (Oct 1, 2000)

The root password on mine is the original password that I entered when I first started OS X. However, later I went into the Multiple Users settings and changed my admin's password. This did not change the root password to match. Perhaps this is what's giving some people trouble? If you changed your password at some point, try accessing root with the original password.

Also, since I'm not great with a Unix command line, how do I change the root password? I do know the password, so I can login as root.

Thanks!


----------



## sverre (Oct 1, 2000)

> _Originally posted by eisnel _
> *Also, since I'm not great with a Unix command line, how do I change the root password? I do know the password, so I can login as root.
> 
> Thanks! *



Login as root
System Preferences/password
Done


----------

